# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  قاموس الطب العربي

## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]قاموس الطب العربي 
لا بد للمواطن من إقتناء هذا القاموس ليس لأنه جديدا في بابه ، وأكاديميا في الوقت ذاته ، بل لأنه ومن باب أول يعيد علاقتنا بالطبيعة على الأسس السليمة التي كانت عليها ثم جاءت الحضارة فأفسدتها .

[glint]حرف الألف [/glint]

الأترج : بضم اللام والراء 

وتسمية العامة "الكبّاد" وهو شجر من جنس الليمون ، ناعم الورق والحطب ،وأجوده الطوال الكبار النضيجه ، وأردأ أنواعه ما مال إلى استدارة ، ومنه ما في وسطه حموضه . 

فوائده الطبيه :

يزيل الخفقان ، ويحلل الرياح الغليظة ، ويقوي المعدة . ورماد قشره يذهب البرص طلاء ، ويحلل الأورام . وأما حموضته فتنفع من اليرقان ، ويقوي الشهوة . إلا أن الاكثار من اللب يضر المعدة .

هذا ويطلق على الأترج بأنه ترياق السموم ، فهو نافع ضد السموم اذا أخذ الزر فقط .


الأثل :

شجر من فصيلة الطرفائيات ، وهو من الشجر العظيم من الطرفاء ، يكثر قرب المياه في الأراضي الرمليه . أوراقه دقيقه ، وأزهاره عنقوديه . ويزرع أحيانا للزينة ، ويستفاد من خشبه في صناعة الجفان والقصاع ، لأنه صلب جدا .
والأثل يقارب شجر السرو ، الا أنه أخشن ورقا ، وله ثمر كالحمص في أغصانه ينكسر إلى حبوب صغيرة ، وماؤه أحمر اللون . وأجود أنواعه المأخوذ في شهر حزيران ويوليو .

فوائده الطبيه :

نافع لإزالة القروح ، وأكله شربا إذا غلي بالماء . أما رماده فيشد اللثه ، وينظف الأسنان تماما ، ويحميهها من الفساد ، ويقطع الدم إذا أخذ بأي طريقة .
وإذا أخذ رماده وخلط بالزيت ، فإنه يشد الشعر ويقويه ،ويمنع تساقطه ، ويمنع وجع الأسنان ، وينفع للبواسير طلاء .الإجاس :

شجر ثمره لذيذ حلو ، ويقال له أيضا الكمثرى يزرع منه خاصة في بلدان الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا . 

فوائده الطبيه :

يسكن العطش وأمراض الحارين كلها ، ومفيد للغثيان والقيئ إذ يوقفه بسرعة ، ويحبس الدم .
وماؤه نافع جدا لتليين المعدة ، ويفتح السدود . 
وإذا مزج ماؤه مع الخل فإنه يخفف القروح . أما ورقه حين يسخن ويطلى به البطن فإنه يقتل الدود . وسائر أجزاء الإجاص إذا غليت بالماء فإنها تسكن الصداع ، وأوجاع اللثة غرغرة .


آذريون ، أو بخور مريم :

وهذه النبته تدور مع الشمس وهي بلون أغبر دقيق اللون لها زغب خفي ، يحيط بزهره بزر أسود كبزر الشقيق ولكنه إلى حمرة . وهو ثقيل الرائحة يدرك في شهر أيار من كل عام وتسمى أيضا بحب الشمس .

فوائده الطبيه :

قوي التنقيح والجلاء ، ينقي الدماغ والصدر والأحشاء . كما أنه يخرج الديدان من البطن ، ويطرد الهوام والحشرات المختلفة من المنزل وتهرب منه حيث كانت . وبشكل خاص الذباب ، ويدّر الفضلات ، وإذا غلي بالماء فإنه نافع للأسنان ولمعالجة اللثة عن طريق الغرغرة . وينفع لوجع المفاصل وعرق النسا .
آذان الفأر

وهو زهر من فصيلة الحمحميّات ، أزرق اللون ، صغير الحجم ، مرغوب كثيرا في بلدان أوروبا ، وبعض أنواعه تعيش في الظل .
وهي أنواع عديده :
منه محدب الورق دقيقه ، أصفر الزهر ناهم .
ومنه دقيق طويل يفرش على الأرض ، ومنه نوع يقطر لبنا أبيض ، وهو حاد أكّال ويكثر هذا النوع في مصر ، ومنه جبلي يلتصق ورقه بأغصانه .

فوائده الطبيه 

جميع هذه الأنواع من " آذان الفأر " تنفع ضد السموم واآورام .
وعصارته تفيد في الجماع إذا أخذت شربا .
ومنه نوع تشم منه رائحة القثاء ، وهذا النوع يسكن اللهيب والغثيان ، ويعمل على إسقاط الديدان ، وخاصة إذا أتبعته بالسمك المالح .


الأراك

ويعرف بإسم شجر السّواك .
شجرة يقرب من شجر الرمان ، إلا أن ورقه عريض سبط ، ينشر في الشتاء وهو مشوك .
له زهر يميل إلى الحمرة ، يخلق حبا كحب البطم أخضر ، ثم يحمّر ، ثم يسوّد فيحلو .

فوائده الطبية 

إذا غلي حبة في الزيت سكن الأوجاع طلاء وكان شافيا للبواسير .
كما أن هذا الحب مقوي للمعدة ، ويفتح الشهية للطعام .
وحين يحلل الورق فإنه يمنع النوازل ويقطع البلغم .
وعوده مفيد جدا للأسنان حين تدلك به ، فإنه يقتل الجراثيم في الفم ، ويصلح اللثة ويقويها .
الأرجوان ،، أو ( زمريق )

شجرة صغيرة الحجم من فصيلة القرنيات ، زهرها وردي ، يظهر في مطلع الربيع قبل الأوراق ، يغلب وجودها في الجهة الشرقية من حوض المتوسط ، وتزرع للزينة .

وهو رخو الخشب ، سبط الورق ، شديد الحمرة ، حرّيف .

فوائده الطبيه :

يخرج الأخلاط اللزجة ، وينفع لبرد المعدة والكلى والكبد ، ويصفي وإذا طبخ ، فإنه ينقي جهاز التنفس .
وحين يحرق ويؤخذ رماده ، فإن رماده هذا يحبس نزف الدم .

الأقحوان :

نبات أوراق زهره مفلّجه صغيرة ، يشبهون بها الأسنان ، وهو من أجمل أزهار الحدائق ، بألوانه وأشكاله المتعددة ، وأصله من الشرق الأقصى . ويزهر في أواخر الخريف والشتاء .

أما " أقحوان الحدائق " فهو زهر من المرّكبات ، لونه أصفر ذهبي ، ينبت بريا في السهول ، ولا سيما في مناطق المتوسط ، وتعد كثرته من أشد الأعشاب ضررا بالمزروعات .

فوائده الطبية :

أجود أنواع الأقحوان للإستعمالات الطبية هو ما كان زهره الأصفر المحيط به الورق الأبيض الصغار ، وهو مر ثقيل الرائحة .

وهو قريب الشبه بالبابونج ، والفرق بينهما تجويف زهره ، وعدم وجود البزر .

من فوائده أنه يفتح السدد ، ويفتت الحصى من الكلى ، وينفع ضد النفخة والسعال والربو .
أما زيته فيحلل الأورام .
إكليل الجبل :

يبلغ كول هذه النبتة حوالي الذراع ، وهوخشن صلب ، أوراقه طويلة ودقيقة وكثيفة ، ولها رائحة طيبة ، وذات مرارة ، ولها زهر أبيض تخالطه الزرقة ، يخلف ثمرا مستديرا ، يتشقق عن بزور صغيرة .

فوائده الطبية

أجود أنواعه ما يؤخذ في شهر حزيران ، وينفع لليرقان وأوجاع الكبد والطحال . 
كما أنه يفتت الحصى ، ويدر البول ، ويحلل الأورام .
وإذا حشي به اللحم فإنه يقوم مقام الملح في دفع فساد الرائحة ، وتلصق أوراقه على الرمد البارد فيصلحه في الحال .


أنيسون ( يانسون )

نبات ذو رائحة عطرة ، يستعملون حبوبه لصنع المشروبات والحلويات .
وهو نبات دقيق ، يطول أكثر من ذراع ، مربع الساق ، دقيق الورق عطري بلا ثفل ، يتولد بزره بعد زهره في غلاف لطيف .
وأجوده الحديث المضارب الى الصفرة الحريف ، يدرك في شهر أكتوبر ( تشرين أول ) ولا ينمو إلا بكثرة الماء . وحين يسقط عليه الطل المعروف بالمن يجود .

فوائده الطبية :

يحلل النفخ والرياح ، ويزيل أنواع الصداع خصوصا الشقيقة ، وكذلك أوجاع الصدر ، وضيق النفس ، والإعياء ، والسعال ، والحصى ، وضعف الكلى ، وحمى البلغم ، وإذا أخذ شرابا بعد غليه بالماء فهو أبلغ التأثير وأكثر فائدة .

كما أن مضغه يذهب الخفقان ، وإذا طبخ بالخل حلل الأورام طلاء ، والإستياك به يطيب الفم ، ويجلوا الأسنان خاصة إذا أحرق . وطبيخة بالسكر يحسن الألوان ، ويزيل الصفار العارض بالوجه ، وبعد الولادة يزيل الخلفة والدم 
__________________
سوف نتابع التسلسل إن شاء الله [/frame]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]ربي يعطيك ِالف عافيه اخيه .. 
بنتطار التسلسل الاخر.. 
   فـ ـ ـروته..
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

تكمله
[frame="2 80"][grade="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"][glint]حرف الباء[/glint]

بان :

شجرة من فصيلة البانيات ، ذو أوراق طويلة مركبة ، أبيض الزهر ، يستخرج منه نوع من الزيت .

وهو يقارب شجر الإثل ، ومنه نوع قصير دون شجر الرمان ، وورقه يقارب الصفصاف ، شديد الخضرة ، له زهر ناعم الملمس ، ينتج قرونا بداخلها حب أبيض كالفستق ، لولا استدارة فيه ينكسر عن حب عطري إلى صفرة ومرارة ، يستعمل في الأطياب .

فوائده الطبية :

جميع أجزاء البان تمنع الأورام والنوازل ، وتطيب العرق ، وتشد البدن ، وتدمل الجروح .
دهنه ينفع الجرب والحكة ، والكلف ، والنمش ، وينقي الأحشاء مع الماء والعسل والخل .


باذنجان :

بقل زراعي من فصيلة الباذنجانيات ، له ثمر نستطيل أو مستدير ، بنفسجي اللون ، ويستعمل في الطبخ .

فوائده الطبية 

غذلء مألوف لغالب الطباع ، يطيب رائحة العرق إلى درجة كبيرة ، ويذهب السدد التي تحصل من بعض الأطعمة الأخرى ، وهو ملين ، ويقال أنه يطرح على المعادن الصعبة فيسرع في ذوبانها .
يشد المعدة ، ويدر البول ، ويقطع الصداع ، ويجفف الرطوبات الغريبة .

أما أقماعه المسحوقة مع اللوز المر فهي شفاء للبواسير وسائر الأمراض المقعدة ، إذا ذرت بعد شيئ من الأدهان .

ومتى طبخ حتى تزول صورته ، وغلي بمائه زيت حتى يبقى الزيت ويذهب الماء ثم طليت به الثآليل نهارا والثفل ليلا زالت .
وإذا ملئت الباذنجانه دهن قرع وشويت ثم قطر منها في الأذن سكن أوجاعها .
بزر كتّان

هو بزر نبات نحو ذراع ، دقيق الأوراق والساق ، أزرق الزهر ، وقشر أصله هو الكتان المعروف ، وليس له جوز كالقطن كما زعم البعض ، وبزره يجتمع في رأس النبات في قمع مستدير كالجوزة .

وأجود أنواعه الحديث اللين ، الكثير الدهن .

فوائده الطبية 

إن بزر الكتان يفسد إذا عتق .
وهو جيد للتليين والإنضاج السريع ، وإذا مزج بالعسل فإنّه يزيل العفونة المزمنة في المعدة . ومع التين يقلع الكلف .
وإذا دق ومزج بالشمع والماء الحار حلل الأورام وسكن الصداع المزمن ، وحمّر الوجه وحسنه ، وأصلح الألوان طلاء ، وأصلح الشعر .

كما إنه إذا شرب أنضج أورام الرئة والصدر والكبد والطحال .
وحين يمزج بالعسل ينفع للقصبة الهوائية ، ويدر الفضلات ويكثر المني .
وإذا مزج بالعسل والفلفل يهيج الباه .

هذا وينصح بعدم الإكثار منه ويستحسن بتناول شيئ من الكزبرة بعد إستعماله .

بصل
بقل زراعي من فصيلة الزنبقيات أصله من آسيا الوسطى ، يؤكل نيئا أو مطبوخا وله فوائد صحية جمة كما سيأتي .

وهو جنس لأنواع كثيرة أشهرها البصل العربي ، وأجود أنواعه الأبيض وخصوصا المستطيل منه ، أما الأحمر فهو أردأ الأنواع وخاصة ما كان مستديرا منه .

فوائده الطبية 

يقطع الأخلاط اللزجة ويفتح السدد ويقوي الشهوتين خصوصا المطبوخ مع اللحم ، ويذهب اليرقان ويدر البول والحيض ويفتت الحصى ، وماؤه ينقي الدماغ سعوطا ، ويقطع الدمعة والحكة .

وهو مجرب لعضة الكلب إذا أخذ مع العسل ، وإذا نقع في الخب وأكل فإنه يعيد الشهوة إذا انقطعت .
والمشوي منه إذا دس بسمن أو سنام الجمل لين أورام المقعدة .
وأذهب الباسور والزحير وإذا دلك به البدن قبل الشوي حسن اللون جدا وحمره ، وأذهب أوساخه . وعصارته تنقي الأذن والسمع ، لا يستحسن الإكثار منه في الصيف .
بطيخ أصفر : (الشمام)

نبات من فصيلة القرعيات ، له أشكال عديدة ، وقد عرف في أوروبا منذ بداية هذا العصر ، إذا ما أكل ناضجا ونيئا فإنه لذيذ الطعم للغاية .
وأجود أنواع هذا الجنس الشديد الصفرة الخشن الملمس ، الثقيل المستدير المضلع .
ويقال بسبب رائحته اللطيفة ، فإن الأفاعي تقصده فتدخل فيه وترمي سمها بداخله ، فينبغي أن يرش حوله النوشادر .


فوائده الطبية :

على الرغم من أنه ثقيل الهضم ، عسر على المعدة ، فهو يطفئ الحرارة والإلتهاب ، والعطش ، وينفع ضد الحميات ، ويسكن غليان الدم .
وهو يزيل العفونات والسدد اليابسة ، ويفت الحصى ، ويسهل .
ومن أكل منه وهو جائع ثم نام ، فإنه يعرض نفسه للحمى ، ويستحسن تناوله بين الطعامين ، ليمنع السابق من استحالته ، واللآحق من التسبب في القي .

أما لب البطيخ الأصفر فهو مفتت للحصى ، مصلح للكلى والحرقان وكذلك القروح الداخليه / ويجلوا البشرة من نحو الكلف طلاء / ويحسن الألوان ، ويمنع النزلات طلاء ، وينضج اللحوم إذا رمي معها .[/grade][/frame]

----------


## شجن

تسلمي خيوة

واحنا نتتظر الباقي

وعطاش الله العافية

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]ايسون (يانسون)

الحبة السود

الشمر

العرق سوس

كف مريم
[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ورد في القرآن الكريم الكثير من اسماء النباتات والفواكه التي اكتشف الطب الحديث ان لها فوائد صحية جمة وهذا مايؤكد على وجوب تدبر آيات القرأن الكريم والتفكر فيما ورد فيه من عظات وعبر وفوائد للأنسان ومنها : 
النخيل وذكر في القرآن 15 مره 

الرطب (25،26مريم ) 

ثبت علميا ان : 
المكثرين من الرطب اقل الناس اصابة بالسرطان 
الرطب يحتوي على مواد مسهلة تنظف المعدة مما يساعد على الولادة لانه يسهل حركة الرحم وانقباضه وهو افضل من الحقنة الشرجية التي يعطيها الأطباء للأم عند الولادة 
يعطي طاقة للأم اثناء الولادة حيث يحتوي على الجلكوز والفركتوز وهما سريعا الامتصاص 
يحتوي على هرمون يزيد الطلق وينظمه 
يمنع حدوث المضاعفات اثناء الولادة مثل النزيف وحمى النفاس 

البلح : 

يحوي على فيتامين أ 
يقوي البصر 
يحد من نشاط الغدة الدرقية فيضفي الهدوء النفسي وهدوء الأعصاب فيزيل الزاج العصبي وبالأخص الاطفال 
يعالج اضطراب المجاري البولية 
يؤخذ على الريق ليزيل السعال وأوجاع الصدر وطاد للبلغم ومفيد جدا لأوجاع الظهر 
مفيد جدا للصائمين لذا امرنا الرسول في الافطار عليه 

العنب : 

ذكر العنب في القرآن 11مره 
اية 67( النحل ) 
يحتوي على الجلكوز وهو يمتص في المعدة والأمعاء ويذهب الى الدم مباشرة فيعطي طاقة لذلك يسعف المريض بمحلول الجلوكوز في الوريد 
يحتوي على معظم المعادن الهامة للجسم وفيتامين (أ) يمنع العشى الليلي وهو يساعد على الاتزان العصبي والجنسي والعضلي 
يحتوي على احماض تعادل الاحماض الضارة الناتجة عن المأكولات الاخرى مثل اللحوم والدهنيات 

الزيتون : 

أية (27) سورة عبس : 
شجرة الزيتون تعمرلمئات السنين وتثمرباستمراربدون جهد من الانسان وهي دائمة الخضرة 
يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من البروتين واملاح الكالسيوم والحديد والفسفور وفيتامين (أ،ب ) 
زيته مفيد للجهاز الهضمي والكبد ولايسبب امراض الشرايين والدورة الدموية وملطف للجلد ويزيد من نعومته ويقوي الشعر وطارد لقمل الشعر . 
ثبت حديثا انه يحتوي على اقوى المطهرات ضد الجراثيم فيدهن على الحروق والجروح فتبرآ بإذن الله 
مضاد لآلأم الروماتيزم 

التين : 

ايه (ا ـ3) التين : 
التين ثمرة مباركة اقسم الله بها لأهميتها العظيمة فهي تحتوي على موادغذائية كثيرة 
به مادة قلوية تزيل حموضة الجسم ويقوي الجسم ويزيل الضعف . 
يغسل الكلى والمسالك البولية 
يحتوي على مطهرات قوية فيستخدم في معالجة الجروح والقروح بتضميدها بالثمار 
تناول ثمار التين على الريق يفيد في معالجة الامساك المستعصي 
مفيد لنزلات الصدر والجهاز التنفسي 
يستعمل مضمضة وغرعرة في علاج تقرحات الفم واللثة 
يفيد جدا في توليد هيموجلوبين الدم وعلاج الانيميا 

الرمان 

الآية 68( الرحمن ) : 
أجود انواع الرمان الشديد الإحمرار الرقيق القشرة الكثير الماء 
يحتوي على احماض الليمونك الذي يقلل حموضة البول ويذيب حصى الكلى ويداوي مرض النقرس 
يحتوي على فيتامين (ج) ومواد قابضة تعالج الاسهال الشديد 
بذوره وقشرته تطرد الدودة الشريطية 

الزنجبيل : 

الاية 17( الإنسان ): يفيد الزنجبيل في الهضم ويعالج ظلمة البصر اكلا واكتحالا 
مسكن ومنبه 
معالج للبواسير 
طارد للغازات ومعين في الجماع 
طارد للبلغم. [/grade][/frame]

----------


## كراميل

*يسلموووووا اخيه عاشقه الزهراء على القاموس المفيد
وبانتظار الجديد من دالك
كراميل*

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]*** لتصلب الشرايين وارتفاع الكوليسترول : ينصح بتناول ثلاث فصوص ثوم يوميا ...والامتناع عن الدهنيات ... 

*** دوالي الساقين : يتم استعمال وصفه من الحنظل المغلي والخردل والريحان والورد والبلوط والخل ويتم تدليك الساقين ... 

***قروح الرأس ..تغسل الرأس بماء الحلبه ويمزج ثوم مهروس مع العسل واستعماله كدهان .. 

*** للتخلص من المغص ... يتم شرب النعناع أو الزنجبيل أو الزعتر مع ملعقة صغيرة من الينسون .. 

*** لالتهابات الكلى ... يتم تناول نبات الشمر ومغلي الفاصوليا الخضراء مع بذر الكتان ...أو حبة البركه مع زيت الزيتون .. 

*** لأسنان بيضاء : استخدام زيت الكافور كدهان للأسنان يمنع تآكلها ويحافظ على لمعانها ... 

*** لآلام الأسنان : مضغ أوراق النعناع وعمل غرغرة من مسحوق حبة البركه الممزوجه بالخل أو نبات الحنظل كما أن وضع مهروس الثوم على موضع الألم يخفف من حته وعلاجه ... 

*** لالتهابات الفم : يستخدم مغلي الخبيزه وزهور الينسون وورق الحناء مع قليل من الجلسرين ويستخدم كذلك التين والبلح وعسل النحل ... 

**لالتهابات اللثه : يتم مزج الكزبره المطحونه مع عسل النحل ويوضع على اللثه وتدلك به ... 

*** أم لقضاء على رائحة الفم غير المحبذه يتم عمل غرغره من ورق الزيتون والزعتر وقشور الرمان ونبات الرجله والقرنفل والخبيزه مع الكمون والحناء ويضاف لها عصر البصل والثوم والخل ... 


*** لنزيف اللثه : يحدث نزيف اللثه بسبب نقص فيتامين سي وكذلك الاستخدام الخاطئ لفرشاة الأسنان وإصابات اللثه ... 
لذلك يستخدم عصير الجرجير ويؤخذ بمعدل ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة في اليوم ... 

*** التهابات الحنجره : يتم علاجها بمغلي الشمر الذي يعالج الألتهاب وبحة الصوت ويفيد استنشاق بخار مغلي البابونج مدة دقائق لعلاج الحنجره وينصح بتناول فصوص الثوم كعلاج يومي للحنجره ... 

*** عرق النساء : اكثر الأمراض شيوعا بين النساء والرجال وينصح بتناول الكرنب بكثرة خاصة الكرنب المخلل الذي ثبتت فعاليته بالعلاج ... 


*** البواسير : زيت الخروع مع الجوز المطحون والقليل من الكراويه خلطه لتخفيف البواسير خارجياً .. 

*** الجروح : يمكن علاج الجروح البسيطه منها بإستخدام غسيل مغلي زهرة البابونج كمطهر للجروح ومسحوق والبابونج أو استخدام مرهم من زيت الزيتون وشمع العسل بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم .. 

***عسر الهضم : يستخدم مغلي الشمر بمعدل فنجان بعد كل وجبه مرتين يوميا وبالإمكان استخدام مستحلب مغلي اليانسون لعلاج عسر الهضم وتقوية الجهاز الهضمي ويفيد عصير الجرجير في حالات عسر الهضم ... [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[grade="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"][frame="2 80"]قرحة المعده : للعلاج يفيد مشروب عرق السوس بمقدار كوب واحد كل يوم .. 


*** ارتفاع ضغط الدم : الكركديه والثوم والشاي الأخضر أكثر المواد التي تخفض الضغط بإنتظام في استهلاكها .. 

*** الروماتيزم : تستعمل عجينه من بذور الحلبة مع الماء ويتم وضعها على مكان الألم ... وثبتت فاعليته عصير الجرجير والكرفس ... 

*** ولعلاج الروماتيزم المفصلي يتم خلط لب الخيار مع الحلبه والخل ويعجن بزيت زيتون مع فص ثوم مهروس ويدهن مكان الألم ... 

*** السعال المزمن : يتم غلي عصير العنب مع التين والحلبه وهو علاج فعال للصدر كذلك خلط الخردل مع عسل النحل مفيد لمرض الربو ..كما توجد خلطة البطيخ المهروس مع الزنجبيل وعسل النحل وغلية جيداً ...يقلل من السعال ويعالجه .. 


*** وللأطفال يستخدم عصير الجزر بعد تحليته بالعسل لحالات السعال البسيطه ... 

*** الجيوب الأنفيه : لعلاج التهابات الجيوب الأنفيه ينصح بإستخدام زهور الينسون زهور الينسون المغليه كغسيل داخل الأنف لإزالة الألتهابات .. 


*** الترمس : يستخدم لجبر الكسور وتعويض نقص الكالسيوم ويوصف لمرضى لين العظام .. 


***الزعتر : يقوي القلب ويزيل الألم ومطهر للفم والأسنان ..ومحارب للجراثيم وشراب الزعتر يقوي المعده ويسكن الأضطراب وزيت الزعتر يساعد في طرد الديدان المعويه ويتناول شرابه مع قليل من السكر ... 

***نبات الصبار: يقاوم الأورام الخبيثه ويستعمل في علاج الألتهابات والتقرحات .. 

***زهرة البابونج : تعالج سوء الهضم والاضطرابات والانتفاخات ...كما أنها مطهره للقولون .. 

***عصير الجرجير : له دور فعال في علاج الصلع بالانتضام بدهن فروة الرأس يومياً لمدة شهر ... 

***ورق الريحان : لمتاعب القولون المزمن والقولون العصبي والتهاب الأمعاء الغليضه .. 

***الكركديه : لتخفيف الضغط وعلاج بعض أنواع الفطريات الجلديه .. 

***الفجل : يخفض السكر بنسبه 30% ويعمل على ارتفاع نسبة الانسولين ويفرز مركبات كبريتيه ..مشابهه للأنسلوين .. 

***نبات الحلبه : يستخدم نبات الحلبه في علاج الالتهابات الجلدية ومسكن للآلام ومخفض للحراره ..   
 [/frame][/grade]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[align=center][frame="2 80"]البابونج

الحبق

الكركديه

الهندباد البري
[/frame][/align]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"][align=center]الزعتر

الرشاد

بذر الكتان

الحلبه
[/align][/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]*الحبق‏*
هو الريحان بعرف أهل الشام، وربما كانت الهند موطنه الأصلي وهو نبات عشبي عطري من ‏فصيلة الشفويات ‏Labiee , s، زرع للزينة، ارتفاعه حوالي 50 سم، أوراقه بيضاوية ‏معلاقية، زهره أبيض أو محمر قليلاً.
يستعمل كتابل لتطبيب نكهة الطعام ويدخل في تحضير ‏الحساء والسجق والسلطات. أما زيته الذهبي فيدخل في صناعة العطور والمشروبات.‏
و يستعمل كامل العشب الطازج بعد تقطيره لاستخراج الزيت. وهو زيت طيار أبيض أو ‏أصفر اللون، له رائحة زكية واضحة ويدخل في تركيبه اللينالول والسينيول والأوجينول ‏والتربين. ‏
قال ابن القيم عن الحبق بأن: شّمه ينفع من الصداع الحار، ويجلب النوم، وبزره حابس ‏للإسهال الصفراوي ومسكن للمغص، مقو للقلب ونافع من الأمراض السوداوية.‏

و أضاف ابن سينا: الحبق ينفع من البواسير والدوار والرعاف وأن أزهاره منشطة وهاضمة ‏واستنشاق مسحوق أوراقه يزيل الصداع الناجم عن الزكام.‏

*الشمر*والذي يعرف بالسنوت والرازيانج والشمار والبسباس والكمون والشمرة والشمر المر والشمر الحلو والحلوة والشمر الكبير وشمر الحدائق والشمر الوحشي والشمر الزهري.
عشبية من الفصيلة الخيمية يبلغ ارتفاعها نحو متر أو مترين، كثيرة الأغصان بأوراق خيطية تتدلى إلى الأسفل، ولونها يميل إلى الزرقة، ساقها مبرومة زرقاء أو حمراء داكنة، وأزهارها صفراء اللون تكون حبيبات صغيرة طولانية صفراء رمادية مخططة. 
المستعمل منها الجذر الغض والبذور. 
المواد الفعالة: 
زيت طيار، وأحماض دهنية، وفلافونيات، وفيتامينات، ومعادن. 
الخصائص الطبية: 
ـ الشمر طارد للريح ومنشط للدورة الدموية ومضاد للالتهابات. 

ـ مغلي البذور مسكن وملطف للمعدة ومدر للحليب أثناء الإرضاع. 

ـ زيت الشمار مفيد لمشاكل الهضم ومسكن للسعال والأمراض النفسية. 

ـ يذاب زيت الشمار مع 25 نقطة من زيوت الزعتر والأوكالبتوس في 25 مل من زيت عباد الشمس أو زيت اللوز، ويفرك به الصدر لعلاج الأمراض الصدرية. 

ـ منشط رحمي؛ لذا يجب تجنبه أثناء الحمل.

*الـتـــمر الهـنـــدي* 
موطنه الاصلي افريقيا الاستوائية ويوجد بكثرة في جنوب آسيا والهند وينتسب التمر الهندي إلى ‏العائلة البقلية وشجرته كبيرة الحجم يصل ارتفاعها الى 25 متراً ذات ثمار قرنية تشبه قرون ‏الفول وهي ذات طعم حامض ولسطح القرون غلاف اسمريكسو لبها الطري الذي يحتوي على ‏‏1- 4 بذور. 
وعرف التمر هندي في أوروبا منذ العصور الوسطى عن طريق العرب وكان ‏الأوروبيون‎ ‎يعتقدون حتى سنة 1563 أنه محصول أحد أنواع النخيل الهندي، وشجرة التمر هندي ‏وارفة‎ ‎الظلال تستخدم للتظليل والزينة كما تستعمل ثمارها الحامضية في المطبخ والتخليل في‎ ‎مناطق ‏زراعتها‎. ‎‏ ويباع التمر الهندي في الاسواق على شكل عجينة بعد تقشير الثمار وعجن لبها وقد ‏يضاف اليها قليل من عصير القصب لحفظها من الفساد.‏

يحتـوي التمر هنـدي على 0.10% من حامض الطرطير، و 0.06% من حامض الليمون، و ‏‏0.08‏‎% ‎من أملاح البوتاسيوم الحامضية، مع قليل من البكتين والتانين (العفص)، و0.02% من‎ ‎الأملاح المعدنية وخاصة مركبات الفوسفور والمغنزيوم، وأخيرا فهو يحتوي على 30% من‎ ‎السكر ‏ويفيد في معالجة الكساح عوضا عن البرتقال والليمون
‎. ‎ان النسبه العالية من الاحماض والاملاح المعدنيه في التمر الهندي هي المسؤولة عن طعمه ‏اللاذع ومذاقه المميز كما أنها العامل الرئيس في تناول التمر الهندي كشراب نافع في تخليص ‏الدم من الحموضه الزائدة وفي طرد مايحتويه من سموم.‏

وقد وصف أطباء الفرس القدماء منافع التمر الهندي فقالوا: إنه يفيد في علاج بعض امراض ‏البطن والحميات الناشئة عنها ويقول عنه ابن سينا في القانون : ينفع من القيء والعطش في ‏الحميات ويقبض المعدة المسترخية ويسهل الصفراء وفي أوروبا وامريكا يستعمل مغلياً كالشاي ‏ضد الحميـات والقبض ويحضر في انجلترا مركب من نقيعـه في الحليب بنسـبة 1 : 4 ويسمـى ‏‏( مصل التمر الهندي ) يستخدم كملين ومرطب ومزيل للحموضة الزائدة في الجسم والفضلات ‏التي تتراكم من ترك المشي والرياضة كما يفيد في حالات الزكام واليرقان.‏ [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"][grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"]*[align=center]تقرحات الفم والاسنان :
تؤخذ ملعقة من زهر البابونج وتطبخ في كوب , ويمضمض بها المصاب 

* استرخاء اللسان :
التغرغر بالخردل عدة مرات يفيد في استرخاء اللسان

* خراج اللثة : 
نصف تينة تنقع في الماء المغلي ثم توضع على الخراج 

* التهاب اللوزتين :
تخلط بيضة بطحين حتى تصبح كالعجين , وتوضع على العنق وتربط بقماش , من الليل حتى الصباح , ثم ترفع ويغسل مكانها بالماء الفاتر , فان ذلك يرفع الالتهاب والحرارة عن الحلق , تكرر العمليى حتى الشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى
**وصفة اخرى :
توضع على العنق بعض شرائح البصل الساخنة , وتحزم علية فانها جيدة لالتهاب اللوزتين 
**وصفة اخرى :
يطبخ مقدار ملعقة من زهر البابونج في كوب من الماء , ويغرغر به المصاب بالتهاب اللوزتين , فانة بعد تكرار العملية يشفى 

*بحة الصوت :
اذا اكل الثوم مشويا أو مطبوخا أو نيئا , نفع بحة الصوت وخشونتة 
**وصفة اخرى :
أكل الفجل بالعسل ينفع جيدا من بحة الصوت الحادثة عقب الصياح , وهذا صالح للمغنيين على الخصوص 
**وصفة اخرى :
تطبخ اوراق الملفوف جيدا في قليل من الماء , ثم يخلط المغلي بالعسل , ويوضع حتى يبرد , وتششرب سبع ملاعق كبيرة في اليوم , فانة يفيد جدا لخفوت الصوت وبحتة ولجهاز التنفس واللوزتين[/align]*[/grade][/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"][grade="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"][align=center]تصفية الصوت :
أكل الثوم نيئا أو مطبوخا يصفي الصوت 

*التهاب الحنجرة :
يخلط البصل بالعسل والتفاح , كعصير ويشرب لعدة ايام 

*تضخم الغدة الدرقية :
يمنع المصاب بتضخم الغدة الدرقية عن المبردات والمقليات , يأخذ مغلي الجعدة مقدار نصف كوب , ويواظب على شربها فانة يشفى باذن الله تعالى 

*التهاب المسالك التنفسية :
يستعمل بخار ازهار البابونج 

*السل :
يشرب ماء مغلي الحلبة مقدار 4 ملاعق في اليوم لتسكين سعالا المصابين بالسل 
*علاج السل :
يشرب المسلول في كل صباح لبنا ممزوجا بملعقة عسل , فانة يتماثل للشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى 

*السعال المزمن :
تأخذ كمية من التين المجفف , وتنقعة في زيت زيتون مدة اسبوع , فيفطر المريض كل صباح ثلاث تينات , فانة يشفى 
*السعال :
تاخذ اوراق البرتقال 20 غراما وتغليها في لتر من الماء , ويشربة المصاب بالسعال الصدري ثلاث مرات في اليوم مدة زومنية اقلها ثلاثة ايام , فانة فعال 
*سعال الاطفال :
يطبخ البصل ويعصر ماؤة ويخلط بعسل , ويأخذ الطفل جرعات 5 مرات يوميا 
**وصفة اخرى :
يشرب عصير الجزر مطبوخا مع السكر مقدار نصف كوب ثلاث مرات في اليوم 

*الربو :
ينقع كمية من الثوم المقشور في لتر حليب , يشرب منة 3 أكواب في اليوم مدة 8 أيام , وكل كوب يصفى ثم يشرب
**وصفة اخرى :يعصر مقدار كأس من ماء البصل ومثلة كأس عسل , ويغلى المزيج على النار , ويستعملة المصاب بنوبة الربو مقدار ملعقتين كبيرتين في الصباح والظهر والمساء , وتكرر العملية فان المصاب يتماثل للشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى 
**وصفة اخرى :
أكل السمسم المقشور بالسكر ينفع المصاب بالربو [/align][/grade][/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ 
(68) ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (69)
عــســل الـنـحـــل 
هو مادة عطرية سميكة القوام حلوة المذاق تنتج من جمع النحل لرحيق الأزهار وتحويله لسائل سميك القوام ولكى تجمع النحلة كيلو جرام واحد من العسل فإنها تنتقل بين الزهور مسافة تعادل 11 مرة قدر محيط الأرض حول خط الأستواء وتختلف أنواع العسل باختلاف مصدر الرحيق من حيث 
( اللون والمذاق والرائحة والقابلية للتبلورو الكثافة و القلوية و…… )
وهناك عوامل اخرى ايضا تؤثر على صفات العسل مثل نوع التربة والعوامل الجوية و غيرها لذلك من النادر تشابه عينتين من العسل تماما ولو كان المصدر الرحيقى واحد 

فوائد عسل النحل 


ثبت أن كيلو واحد من العسل يفيد الجسم بمقام 3.5 ك لحم أو 12 ك خضار أو 5 ك حليب 

تعويض السكريات المستهلكة بالجسم بسبب المجهود الجسمانى أو الذهنى وذلك لاحتوائه على الجلوكوز السهل الأمتصاص والتمثيل بالجسم والفركتوز البطئ الأمتصاص والذى يحفظ سكر الدم

مادة علاجية ووقائية وغذائية عالية القيمة فهى مفيدة للأطفال والكبار على السواء فهو لا يمكث فى المعدة طويلا إذ أنه سريع الهضم كما يمتص بسرعة داخل الجهاز الليمفاوى ليصل إلى الدم

علاج أضطرابات الجهاز الهضمى فهو يزيد من نشاط الامعاء ولا يسبب تخمر لمرضى الجهاز الهضمى ولا يسبب تهيج لجدران القنوات الهضمية ويعمل على تنشيط عملية التمثيل الغذائى بالأنسجة ويجعل عملية الإخراج سهلة 

يلغى تأثير الحموضة الزائد فى المعدة فيمنع الأصابة بقرحة المعدة والأثنى عشر 

و يكون العسل مخلوطا بحبوب اللقاح وغذاء الملكات دهان نافع
( لتسكين الآلام - الاسراع فى التئام الأنسجة فى جميع أنواع الجروح - مضاد للبكتريا والجراثيم والفطريات)
لإحتوائه على (الإنهبين ـ حمض الفورميك)

علاج إلتهاب الكبد المزمن وإلتهاب الحويصلة المرارية والمساعدة فى تفتيت حصواتها عن طريق تناول يوميا
( عسل - حبوب اللقاح) 

يعمل العسل على علاج أمراض القلب وتقوية عضلة القلب لوجود سكر الجلوكوز بالعسل والذى يغذى عضلة القلب – المؤتمرالطبى العالمى لفسيولوجيا الاعضاء1901 ــ كل يوم (100 – 150 جم) 

علاج ضعف البنية و فقر الدم و رفع نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم وزيادة وزن الأطفال الضعاف لإحتوائه على
( فيتامين ب 12 و فيتامين ج )[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]تابع فوائد العسل
يخفف من حدة الأرق ويساعد على النوم السريع الهادئ

يستخدم فى علاج الصداع العصبى والالتهاب العصبى لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين ب1) 

علاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل ( بالعسل وحبوب اللقاح وغذاء الملكات)

مقاومة الضعف الجنسى والعقم

يعمل على تحسين نمو العظام والأسنان والوقاية من خطر الكساح للأطفال لإحتوائه على ( الكالسيوم والفوسفور )

مزيل جيد للكحة وذو تأثير ملطف لإلتهاب اللوزتين والحلق

يفيد فى حالات صعوبة الأبتلاع وجفاف الحلق والسعال الجاف 

يفيد فى تغذية المرضى فى دور النقاهة ومقاومة الشيخوخة وفى حالة الغيبوبة

يفيد الحوامل أثناء الحمل والولادة ويعمل علىعلاج القيئ و تقوية إنقباض الرحم أثناء الولادة و مفيد للاطفال عند التسنين

يمنع الأصابة بالسرطان حيث وجدأن العمليات الجراحية لا تستطيع علاج السرطان المتشعب بالمخ إلا بعد وقف تشعبه ثم تجمعيه فى منطقة واحدة حتى يمكن إستأصاله و قد نجح فى ذلك ( العسل و حبة البركة ) 

يعتبر العسل مانع للنزيف الدموى ويحفظ قلوية الدم مما يساعد فى التغلب على الأجهاد لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين K )

يساعد على تحسين القدرة على الأبصار لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين ب 2) 

يعالج الألتهبات والأمراض الجلدية ويمنع حدوثها لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين ب3 ) 

يعمل على مقاومة الميكروبات العنقودية والسبحية ويعالج قرحة (الفراش-السرطانية-الاستوائية..)

يمنع الأصابة بالاكزميا والقوباء والصدفية والدمامل لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين هـ) 

مفيد جدا للألتهبات الرئوية وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى ونزلات البرد والسل الرئوى مع اللبن

يعتبر العسل علاج ناجح للأمراض العصبية ويعتبر العسل كذلك علاج ناجح جدا للأدمان

مفيد جدا لبشرة النساء حيث يعمل على تنعيمها و تقليل التجاعيد بها [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]الشعير


يشبه القمح في نواح كثيرة وزرع منذ القدم وصنع منه الخبز قبل القمح فهو من اقدم المواد الغذائية
من خصائصه أنه ملين لطيف ومقو عام للأعصاب ومجدد للقوى وهاضم ومنشط للكبد ومرطب 
مخفض للضغط ومكافح للإسهال .
يوصف في الأمراض التالية:ـ أمراض الصدر ـالسل ـالرشح المستعصي ـالضعف العام ـبطء النمو
عند الأطفال ـ ضعف المعدة والأمعاء ـ ضعف الكبد ـ ضعف إفراز الصفراء ـ التهابات المجاري البولية
يصنع منه منقوع (20 جم) في لتر ماء والمغلي (30ـ 50جم) في لتر ماء لمدة (30) دقيقة أو حتى تنتفخ
الحبوب ويصفى ويؤخذ شرابا مغذيا ومرطبا ملينا
ولتغذية يصنع مغلي من حبوب (الشعيرـ القمح ـ الذرة ـ الحمص ـ العدس ـ الفاصوليا) من كل نوع ملعقة كبيرة 
تغلى في (3) لتر ماء لمدة (3) ساعات .
أما دقيق الشعير فيغلى ويكون غذاء للأطفال مزيلا للتعب وللناقهين والمسنين ومن الممكن أن يضاف قليل من دقيق 
الشعير إلى الحساء والمرق فيكون سهلا للهضم ويمزج الدقيق بالخل وتعالج به آلام الظهر 
وللشعير قيمة غذائية عالية ويضاف إلى القمح فيزيد من قوته الغذائية وقد قيل إن أحسن الخبز ما كان ثلثه قمحا
وثلثه شعيرا وثلثه ذرة .قهوة الشعير مفيدة للامساك اما شاي الشعير مفيد للاسهال والامساك ويمكن تناولة كل يوم اما القهوة مش كل يوم , شاي الشعير مفيد في مشاكل الرئة , ومشاكل اللسان , او التسمم الدموي , والتيتانوس , الفرق بين القهوة والشاي القهوة شعيرمطحون اما الشاي حبوب الشعير الكاملة محمصة ومغلية لمدة 25 - 30 دقيقة 
ومن فوائدها انها مدرة للبول وزينة للكلى ومافيها كافيين[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]الشبت

الهيل

الكمون-السنوت

الكركم

السنا
[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]الجنسج

الصبار

القرنفل
[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]حب الهيل
حب الهيل هو ثمر نبات معمر زاحف ينتمي إلى الفصيلة الزنجبيلية وهو من وحيدات الفلقه .‏
وصف الاطباء العرب الهيل بأنه مقو للجسم عموماً ومحلل مسخن وهاضم ومفرح ومقو للقلب وقد وصفوه ‏لمقاومة الغثيان والقيء ولاسيما اذا استخدم بأقماعه وقشره وغلي بالماء .‏

كذلك وصف الاطباء القدماء الهيل لعلاج الكبد وحصى الكلى إذا خلط ببذر الخيار أو القثاء في أجزاء ‏متساويه وشرب مغلي الخليط كما أوصوا باستخدامه لعلاج الصرع والإغماء إذا نفخ مسحوقه في الأنف ‏فاستثار العطاس . كما رأوا انه ينفع لعلاج الصداع وتنشيف الصدر من الرطوبه إزالة الاورام وإدرار الطمث

يحتوي الهيل على زيت طيار وخلاصة راتينجية وخلاصة مائية وهو مفيد في تسهيل عمل الجهاز الهضمي وإزالة ‏الريح والمغص وهو بسبب خاصيته المنبهه يمكن اعتباره مقوياً للمعده والقلب كما انه مضاد للتشنج ومسكن ‏للآلام المعدية وهو مطيب لرائحة الفم ومزيل للبخر ومطهر للتعفن ويعتبره البعض منشطاً جنسياً.‏

للهيل قابليه عظميه في إزالة زنخ الاطعمه الغليظه مثل اللحوم إذا اضيفت حبات قليلة من الهيل الى اللحم ‏خلال سلقة او طهيه.‏ [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

نبات الركف


لكتب الفلور


الشماري

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]الزعتر او الصعتر هو نبات ينتمي الى الفصيلة الشفوية وفيه انواع برية وانواع زراعية وهو ‏نبات قديم كان قدماء المصريين يحرقونه كبخور في طقوسهم الدينية وهو ينمو في معظم المناطق ‏المعتدلة المناخ.‏
والزعتر شجيرة معمرة عطرية كثيرة الفروع تكون كساء للأرض تعلو الى حوالي 12 بوصة ‏أوراقها صغيرة تنبت من الساق ازهارها وردية او ارجوانيه تزهر منتصف الصيف.‏

افاضت كتب الطب القديمة في الكلام على محاسن الزعتر فاوصت به لعلاج الربو والروماتيزم ‏وضعف الامعاء. وأوصت بمزجه مع العسل لإزالة البلغم وقطع البخر وتقوية البصر. كما تحدثت ‏عن قدرته على تحليل الأورام وتلطيف المغص والسعال.‏

اوصى قدماء الاطباء أيضاً باستخدام الزعتر مع الخل لتسكين أوجاع الفم وشرب شايه لإدرار ‏البول وحلحلة الحصى وإدرار الطمث كما وصفت كمادات الزعتر لتنفيس الاحتقانات واعتبرته ‏كتب الطب القديمه بأية حال من المواد المنبهة والمعرقة.‏

اما الطب الحديث فيؤكد خاصية الزعتر المطهره وهو بهذا المعنى يفيد في إزالة التهابات الحلق ‏الموضعيه ويطهر المجاري التنفسيه ويسكن المغص واوجاع البطن ويطرد الريح ومساعدته في ‏إدرار البول الى جانب تسكين اوجاع الاسنان واللثة المصابه بالالتهابات.‏

وتساعد مادة التايمول الموجوده في الزعتر بكثرة على طرد بعض انواع الديدان المعدية وتطهير ‏الامعاء من الطفيليات وهو مفيد في تلطيف احتقانات الكبد وتطهير المعدة وتسكين اوجاع الشقيقة.‏
ومغطس حمام الزعتر يخفف من آلام المفاصل.‏ [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"][align=center]الروماتيزم :
تغلى عشر جرامات من اوراق الصفصاف في فنجان من الماء ويحلى بالعسل او السكر , ويشرب المصاب كل يوم كاس في الصباح والمساء , ويواظب على ذلك فانه مفيد.
** وصفة اخرى :
يشرب المصاب بالروماتيزم مقدار ثلاثة اكواب في اليوم من مسحوق عرق السوس , مقدار ثلاثة ملاعق في ثلاثة اكواب , واحد في الصباح والاخر عند الظهيرة والثالث مساء ويواظب على ذلك .
** وصفة اخرى :
إذا استمر المصاب باكل كيلو تفاح يوميا لمدة اربعة اسابيع متتالية فانة يشفى تماما باذن الله .
** وصفه اخرى:
أكل رأسين غضين من الكرفس كل يوم لمدة بضعة اشهر كافية لوضع حد لأانواع الرومتيزم .

· الم العمود الفقري :يفرك مكاان الالم فركا جيدا باسنان من الثوم المسحوقة او الممزوجة بزيت الزيتون الساخن فانة يسكن الالم .

· عرق النسا :يسف المصاب الحرمل من غير دق مقدار اربع جراامات ونصف مدة 12 ليلة متتالية , يزول عرق النسا .

· وجع الظهر :
اذا واظب المصاب بوجع الظهر على أكل التين الجاف فانة مفيدا جدا . 
· **وصفة اخرى :
دهن الخردل ينفع جيدا في تسكين الم الظهر .

** وجع المفاصل :
الصبر ينفع في علاج الم المفاصل شرابا وضمادا.
** وصفة اخرى :اذا سحق الكون وخلط مع الخل ودهنت به المفاصل ازال وجعها .

· وجع الركبة :
يؤخذ الصابون ويضاف الى مثلة حناء مدقوقة ويضمد به الركبة يسكن المها .
** وصفة اخرى :
تدق اوراق الدفلى وتضمد بها الركبة ويسكن وجعها .

*الم الرجلين :تؤخذ ثلاث حفنات من زهر البابونج في ثلاث لترات من الماء وتغلى , ثم بعد ذلك يضع المصاب رجلية في الصحن , ويفركهما بالماء , ويتركهما حتى يبرد ويجففهما ويلبس جوربا او يلفهما بشيء دافيء وقت النوم , فان ذلك يعمل على تسكين الم الرجلين والصداع [/align][/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[frame="2 80"]· دوالي الساق :
· يدلك بالخل مكان دوالي الساق من الاسفل الى الاعلى مرتين في اليوم مدة 20 يوما او اكثر , فانة مفيد وجيد .

· النقرس :اكل راسين من الكرفس كل يوم مدة اشهر كافية للقضاء على داء النقرس نهائيا وتسكين الامة في الاصابع .

· تثليج الاصابع :تشوى بصلة شيا خفيفا من غير ان يتغير لونها بعد ان تكون مفرومة الاوراق , ثم توضع على القدمين او الاصابع مدة عشرين دقيقة , فان ذلك يفيدها في التثليج .

· مسمار الرجل والاصابع :
يدلك المكن المصاب دلكا قويا بزيت الخروع ثلاث مرات في اليوم .

· فقر الدم :يواظب المصاب بفقر الدم على شرب ماء الكرنب فانة يشفى .

· نزف الدم :يدق قشر البيض حتى تبقى كالغبار وتذر على الجرح فانها تقطع النزف .
· القروح الجلدية :
بصل مسحوق مقدار 50 جرما في لتر خل , يغلى مدة 15 دقيقة ثم يدهن بة .

· تشقق الجلد :
يفيد في تشقق الجلد غسلها بمغلي الحلبة .

· الاكزيما :تغلى الحلبة وتوضع لبائخ على اماكن الاكزيما او يدلك بمائها المطبوخ .
** وصفة اخرى :
خمسين جراما من اوراق العرعر يغلى في لتر ماء مدة دقيقتين , وتحلى بالعسل او السكر , ويشرب منها فنجانين في اليوم .[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

ا[frame="2 80"]دوية من الطبيعة لاخراج حصوات الكلى والمرارة وهي:
البقدونس Parsley
يعتبر نبات البقدونس من النباتات المدرة التي تمنع تكون حصاة الكلية، وقد أثبتت السلطات الالمانية ان عمل شاي من البقدونس بمقدار ملعقة صغيرة من الجذور الجافة للنبات لكوب من الماء الذي سبق غليه ويشرب مرتين الى ثلاث مرات في اليوم (كوبين الى 3أكواب في اليوم) كان له تأثير جيد.

وكذلك بذور البقدونس فإن لها تأثيرا على اخراج حصاة الكلى وهي مضادة للروماتيزم الا ان عدم استعمالها بحرص يسبب تأثيرا سيئا حيث ان جرعات البذور العالية سامة كما يجب عدم استخدامها من قبل النساء الحوامل او الذين يعانون من امراض الكلى.
الفجل ٍRadishes
مرضى الاوربيين الذين يعانون من المرارة يشربون عصيرا طازجا من الفجل والذي يعتبرونه مضادا حيويا طبيعيا ويمكن أن يشرب وحده او مع عصير الليمون، ان الجزء المستخدم من الفجل هي جذوره الدرنية والتي تحتوي على جلوكوسلنيت والتي تنتج الزيت الطيار ومركب رفانين وفيتامين ج ويعتبر مركب رفانين هو الذي يعطي التأثير المضاد للبكتيريا لقد كتب هيرودتس في العام ( 485 425) قبل الميلاد ان العمال الذين بنوا الاهرامات في مصر كانوا يتقاضون الفجل والثوم والبصل كراتب لهم، وفي العهد الروماني القديم كان يستعمل زيت الفجل لعلاج الامراض الجلدية، وفي الصين سجل الفجل في كتاب المواد الطبية وذلك عام 659بعد وفاة المسيح كمادة مهضمة ومنشطة، وفعلا استخدم الفجل بداية من القرن السابع لعلاج سوء الهضم. ان الفجل يحرض الشهية والهضم، ويؤكل الفجل الاحمر مع السلطة كفاتح للشهية اما عصير الفجل الاسود فيستعمل كمقو وملين حيث وجد ان له تأثيرا على الامعاء وبالتالي يمتد تأثيره كمحرض لافراز الصفراء، هناك بعض التحذيرات على الفجل وهو ان بعض الناس يمكن ان يتضايقوا بعد أكل الفجل ويجب عدم استعمال الفجل من قبل الناس الذين يعانون من مشاكل معوية او من القرحات المعدية او الاثنى عشر او من الغدة الدرقية ويجب ان لا يستعمل بصفة مستمرة لمدة لا تزيد عن 3 - 4 اسابيع.
يؤخذ من رؤوس الفجل المستدير أو الطويل من دون الأغصان فقط الرؤوس  تدق ومن ثم يعصر ماؤها ويشرب منه الكبار نصف فنجان والصغار يشربون منه ملعقة كبيرة ثلاث مرات باليوم ولمدة أربعة أيام فإنه نافع لذلك بإذن الله تعالى. طريقة أخرى يوضع في الخلاطة ويشرب على الريق أكبر كمية ممكنة ينزل الحصاة التي  الكلى والمسالك البوليه . طريقة أخرى يؤخذ من أغصان الفجل الأخضر ومن دون الورق ويدق ويعصر ماء الأغصان ويشرب منه فنجان قدر فنجان القهوة ثلاث مرات باليوم ولمدة ثلاثة أيام فإنه نافع لذلك بإذن الله تعالى .
الخلة البلدي او الطبية Ammi visnaga
الخلة الطبية عبارة عن نبات عشبي حولي لا يزيد ارتفاعه عن 50 سم له ثمار مركبة، وموطنه الاصلي شمال افريقيا وبلاد الشرق الاوسط وبلاد حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط ويزرع في استراليا وجنوب امريكا يحتوي نبات الخلة البلدي خلين بنسبة 1% وفزناجين وخلول جلوكوزيدي وزيت طيار بنسبة 2،0% وفلافونيدات وستيرولات، لقد استعمل نبات الخلة من عدة قرون وذلك لتقليص آلام المغص الكلوي ولاخراج حصوة الكلية عن طريق تأثيره في توسيع الحالب، ويعتبر هذا النبات من النباتات الدستورية في اغلب دساتير الأدوية العالمية واهم تأثيراته انه مضاد للتقلص ومضاد للربو ومهدئ.
لقد قام البحاث المصريون في قسم علم الأدوية بعمل ابحاث على مركبي الخلين والفيزناجين على الشعب الهوائية وعلى الأوعية التاجية في القلب وعلى المجاري البولية فوجدوا ان لهذين المركبين تأثيرا متميزا في توسيع الشعب الهوائية وكذلك الأوعية التاجية وتوسيع الحالب ويعتبر الخلين من ادوية الربو المعروفة وتعتبر الخلة علاجا شعبيا في مصر ضد حصوة الكلى وقد ذكر هذا الاستعمال وسجل على أوراق البردي من مدة 1500سنة قبل الميلاد ولا زال يستعمل من ذلك الوقت الى هذا اليوم ويعتبر من أنجح الوصفات لاخراج حصاة الكلى، وفي اسبانيا تعتبر الخلة من اكثر المواد استخداما لتطهير الاسنان وتنظيفها. يجب عدم استخدام الخلة من قبل المرضى الذين يستعملون مرققات الدم او موسعات الأوردة الدموية الا بعد استشارة الطبيب المختص.
الخلة سائل يسأل عن فائدة الخلة في علاج الكلى والمجاري البولية، وهل لها مضار أو آثار جانبية على امراض اخرى مثل السكري والضغط وخلافه؟.. ثمار الخلة الطبية تقوم على توسيع الحالب واخراج حصوات الكلى عن هذا الطريق ولكن يجب ألا يفهم ان الخلة علاج لامراض الكلى فهي فقط تخرج الحصوات، ولا يوجد للخلة اضرار جانبية ولكن على المرضى الذين يستخدمون مضادات الذبحة الصدرية عدم استخدام الخلة اما فيما يتعلق بالسكر والضغط فليس هناك تعارض.[/frame]

----------

